# Fear 2



## D007 (Feb 15, 2009)

First off if you get this game I highly recommend downloading the "clarity mod" for fear 2.
gets rid of the film grain effect.
It's forced on in this game.
I found it infinitely more preferable than film grain.

http://maximumorigin.com/forum/inde...93fc42b2827e2&action=downloads;sa=view;down=3

HDR to me looks like crap.
I run this game at max everything 1920x1080..
I turn on HDR and every light is washed out and so bright, it's unbearable.

Nice looking textures though.
very clear, well done..
Maps are fun to go through and you can enjoy a few nice looking areas.

weakened particle effects and spark effects from gunfire.
It's like they partially dumbed it down for the console.

The HUD is all in your face and encompasses the entire screen..
for two tiny gauges..
gauges that are more in the screen, than off to any corners like they should be.
makes no sense to take up that much eye candy room.

Also be ready for no controller support.
Idk if there's a cfg for it somewhere though, that you may be able to manually edit..
but there is no default controller support what so ever.

I had to use pinnacle profiler to emulate my keyboard.
The game is fun.. It's fear..ish...
but I have a pretty big issue with it..

I'd love to show someone this screenshot but it's graphic.. nudity..
the problem is.
It looks like a child..
from all I can gather, alma is no older than 14 in body.
and yet shes walking all over the place naked in this.
It's pretty disturbing.

Makes me feel like I'm watching some pedofiles game dream come true..
There are romantic overtones.
at times it seems almost like shes saying something like she wants you in her..
I find it in bad taste.

eh.. it's an ok game.. more like an FPS than fear 1 or 2..
Found myself always in high speed attack mode against the ever swarming replicas..
and few good cutscenes.
and crappy tech support as well as horrible forum administrators.
I was lifetime banned for saying whoever forced film grain should be slapped.
no explanation in the ban.. no warning.
never had an infraction there.
just said:
lifetime ban..
no explanation..

regardless even that in mind i'd say it's worth playing..
but the nudity..
I sure hope shes over 14..
if not.. 
i hope someone gets fired..


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 15, 2009)

I think she's older than 14.  They said something about her being an adult near the beginning.  I think it was right before she started showing up like that.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2009)

Only problem I have with the game is it doesnt feel like FEAR. It feels like a wannabe.


----------



## D007 (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree.. It feels more like a wanna be..
Not as scary. not as animated..
they took out a lot that made fear great..
hanging dust that would linger in the air..
real sounding guns..
not grenades that sound like fire crackers.

It's not as good as 1 or 2..
but it's still worth playing.

I looked around quite a lot to verify if she is older than 14..
The max I have found was 14.
and her body looks young to me.
If I feel like a perv looking at it..
something ain't right.
and why the hell did we have to change fear so alma wants to have sex with us anyway?
thats not fear..
thats garbage..


----------



## RevengE (Feb 15, 2009)

Well she is older..it says something about her being grown up. And it's a game who cares if it was a real 14 year old there would be big problems.maybe it has something to do with the story,reguardless it's just a video game.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 15, 2009)

i won't be getting this. just based on some video reviews i've seen of it. it looks and feels NOTHING like the original from what i can gather. i tried to approach the demo as a game simply influenced by FEAR and enjoyed it ok. however i found nothing about it that was compelling

idk what the first was like on console, but on PC (which it was developed for) it was nothing short of a hard assed creepy horror shooter with tons of atmosphere and incredible graphics. especially in the area of lighting, shadows, and water. hell its still impressive and can give an 8800GT a run for its money an max settings

this new FEAR looks to be nothing of the sort and looks like a typical futuristic military shooter. thanks but no thanks

do limbs go flying in this one? can you pin AI to walls with flying spikes? heads get blown off?  blood and more blood splattered across floors and rooms while lights flicker from above? i think not

this is meh. more AREA 51 then FEAR imo. and Alma is not scary or mysterious if she is constantly present somehow. in the first FEAR she was mysterious and absent. here she is running around everywhere naked

big meh


----------



## D007 (Feb 15, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Well she is older..it says something about her being grown up. And it's a game who cares if it was a real 14 year old there would be big problems.maybe it has something to do with the story,reguardless it's just a video game.




Thats nice that you have your opinion..lol
I respect that.. 
it's your opinion..
Mine is.
I think FEAR 2 = porno..
= crappy fear 2..

but Chrome.. yes.. all of that happens..lol..
I still say it's worth playing..
but it doesn't hold a candle to fear 1 or 2.
seems..idk.. just off..


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 15, 2009)

> they took out a lot that made fear great..
> hanging dust that would linger in the air..
> real sounding guns..
> not grenades that sound like fire crackers


yeah this too


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 15, 2009)

D007 said:


> First off if you get this game I highly recommend downloading the "clarity mod" for fear 2.
> gets rid of the film grain effect.
> It's forced on in this game.
> I found it infinitely more preferable than film grain.
> ...



They should include an option to turn off film grain like in l4d and as for the washed out colour, its called bloom and they use it on the consoles because some actualy think that is what good graphics look like.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 15, 2009)

and where are my duelies? the pistols? you know how much fun it could be playing the first game with almost nothing but those pistols? it was an amazing challenge but almost possible. yeah try that in this game and you'll get pwnd

more meh

gimme my duelies!


----------



## D007 (Feb 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> They should include an option to turn off film grain like in l4d and as for the washed out colour, its called bloom and they use it on the consoles because some actualy think that is what good graphics look like.



Bloom and HDR are 2 separate things..
Oblivion has both.
I get the same results in oblivion when I use HDR.
pretty much looks the same as bloom..
They both make things brighter..

I've tested them individually with screen shots.

HRD is a bit more intense though.
But both are totally unappealing to me.
the effect is completely overbearing..lol..

I lol'd @ "thats what people think good graphics look like" XD..
I agree..
IDK why they do.. but they sure seem to..
truth is max antistropic filtering and max AA look better by far..
HDR and bloom.. fail..

seeing as it's a steam game.
they should of known to just set the film grain up the same way...
No one uses it in l4d either..lol..

yea No dulies in FEAR 2.. sorry. 

and if you go to fear 2 forums and tell them how bad their settings are..
you will get perma banned..lol..
they seem to of forgotten they supplied something we paid for and are therefore subject to criticism.
Thats just life..
you sell things..expect to piss some people off..
they have no idea how to handle it in a professional manner.
like children are running their forums.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2009)

Loved this game. I especially loved the lighting in this game. 










































OMG, it was great...


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 15, 2009)

D007 said:


> Bloom and HDR are 2 separate things..
> Oblivion has both.
> I get the same results in oblivion when I use HDR.
> pretty much looks the same as bloom..
> They both make things brighter..



I personally think most games use too much bloom because shiny things make dumb people like. Also I think bloom and hdr can be used together beautifully to create excellent graphics.


----------



## D007 (Feb 15, 2009)

see those piks.
Looks nothing like an adult.
she looks like a kid with angelina jolie lips..

Still stressing "it's worth playing"
it's fun..
I just like the others more.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2009)

I remember hearing something in the game saying "she 26 and she doesnt even know it" maybe I'm wrong.

Honestly the game is OK but I was never into FEAR to begin with. Playing this game with an open mind made it bearable. From the stand point of a real FEAR fan I assume they simply failed. 

Also, the grain and the HUD didnt bother me at all.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the Halo like health bar. Reminds me of Halo 1.


----------



## Bow (Feb 15, 2009)

I wanted to try the demo but I can't get it to work.  I have tried several time to run it and I keep gettig missing files....May take a chance and just get it.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 15, 2009)

D007 said:


> see those piks.
> Looks nothing like an adult.
> she looks like a kid with angelina jolie lips..
> 
> ...


i'm pretty sure Alma is supposed to be a kid. thats part of what made the original game interesting and somewhat disturbing. the fact she might now be a naked kid is ok imo. i mean if she is a "teenager" thats ok. when i was a teenager i saw plenty of naked teenage girls 

they do get naked, after all =]

well, some, at least :/

now if she were a naked 8 year old in the game i would kinda think 'wtf.' but lets just say she is 16 in this game and be done with it


----------



## J-Man (Feb 15, 2009)

My friend said he saw Alma's tits.


----------



## ChromeDome (Feb 15, 2009)

now there is something i never thought i'd hear lol

"Rated M For Mature"


----------



## J-Man (Feb 15, 2009)

He just sent me a message on Steam and said "I saw Almas breasts".

I said "Sweet!".


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2009)

ChromeDome said:


> do limbs go flying in this one? can you pin AI to walls with flying spikes? heads get blown off?  blood and more blood splattered across floors and rooms while lights flicker from above? i think no



Yes actually.

@ OP,

This game IS Fear 2. Your thinking of FEAR 1 and its expansions. So please stop calling it FEAR 1 and 2.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, what does it fricking matter HAHAHAHAH!! so what....this game was meant to be scary it was not meant to have you trying to screenshot her naked body....play the game and stop trying to find stuff wrong with things...too much time on your hands


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2009)

J-Man said:


> He just sent me a message on Steam and said "I saw Almas breasts".
> 
> I said "Sweet!".



This as close as it gets I think...











By the way I'm pretty sure her teen self she is 18 years old.


----------



## Richieb0y (Feb 15, 2009)

guys leave the tits man she is a F$%king FREAK i always f here up man it cost me much ammo

but the game is great i really like the shoot outs but then after the shots there always be a spooky shizzle


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 15, 2009)

So, does it have lean?


----------



## D007 (Feb 15, 2009)

No lean.. that's been removed.
Don't know why they'd remove a popular motion like that..
but they did..

I still say I play games for fun.. not for porn..
keep porn with the porn and games with the games.
you want porn games.. 
pick up a mod..

IDK what disturbs me most..
her being naked all over the place.
or the fact that so many people liked it..

I found it as a cheap method, with a weak attempt to lure men..
It allowed for a shallow story.
hey, here's some boobs, that'll make you forget why you bought FEAR.
Apparently someone ran out of storyline.
I play it to be freaked out.
not turned on.

to each their own.


----------



## Homeless (Feb 15, 2009)

this game was a lot shorter than expected


----------



## PennySavre (Feb 15, 2009)

What kind of length is this game? 5-7 hours, or is it longer than that?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2009)

I managed to squeeze 12.1 hours on it playing Hard.

No lean because they made a game designed for consoles not PC. The Q and E as lean was a convince for us PC gamers, however not for console gamers. This game could have been so much better, but they had to tweak for a console. The good news is the controls play and feel like a how an FPS should play on a PC. Unlike FarCry 2...

I got the game to get spooked like I did in F.E.A.R 1 and the expansion but sadly I wasn't scared as much as I had hoped to be. I don't know if its cause I have matured but fear wise I was disappointed, thats just me though.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this game. I'm playing it on hard, and it's tough, but no ridiculous. Here is my favorite screenshot that I've taken... better that the dryer is running


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm just at 13 hours.. on hard..
it's not hard at all.
hard feels like normal..
I'm almost always max health and armor..
I think the only time I've died was due to my own fault, holding onto a grenade and not realizing it.. XD

I'm very disappointed to hear it beaten in 12 hours though.. means I'm close..
and if that's the case..
this game is even more disappointing than I originally thought.

Hasn't made me jump in the least..
This isn't FEAR..
it's just another FPS..
plus a naked girl..

what a rip off..
The only scene that I actually stopped and stared at, was the opening scene.
with all the particles in the air, the demo scene..
That was the best looking scene in the entire game.
the rest was filler..
except for the lockers.. which was also in the demo.

it reminds me of so many bad movies, that showed u all the good parts in the previews than shafted you in the theater.

wow 12 whole hours of gameplay..
what a rip off.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 16, 2009)

i had a astutter problem but as I played the game it simply vanished, its a good game, im still on interval 4 though

don't get much playtime

its optimized really good though, even my backup rig plays it fine with 4aa@1600x900 all max

but is this still by sierra, i remember them selling


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2009)

WB games I think..
put out by steam..
I don't think it's sierra..
which would account for it's lack of being fearish I suppose.

It's worth playing.
but it ain't FEAR like I remember it.
and 50 bucks for 12 hours of gameplay, is weak in my book.


----------

